# Pro install irrigation system question?



## rtdad (Jul 13, 2019)

Hey all,

I've got a small yard (3800sq ft total front + back). I've always had many bigger, more important projects ahead of irrigation. Now that I have most of those out of the way, and I realize that my yard seriously lacks hydration (hand watering is time consuming and sometimes impossible)
I'm wondering a few things...

1. How much I should expect to pay for an irrigation system
2. What should I be looking for in terms of equipment/controls/warranty if any
3. Is it a problem that I have a walkway (front) and large hot topped patio area in front of my water spouts
--> IE, do they have to dig up the concrete and my pavers?

Keep in mind I realize I could save a ton doing it myself but I have little/no desire to do this project myself

Sorry for the noob questions but I highly value input from here over any google search and do not want more contractors visiting my house without some knowledge of these aspects first...

Thanks all !! :thumbup:


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Irrigationtutorials - good source

$750-1000 per zone ...you're probably 3 or 4.

Read up, watch videos to understand rotors, vs fan vs rvan. +/- Many installers default to fan (.50c) or just a few rotors.

Understand concept of "head to head" coverage


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

I wouldn't say you'd save a ton. I did my own covering 6k sq/ft (25 heads). I had Rain Bird design it. One big ticket item for me was a new meter designated for the irrigation system cost $900. When you start pricing parts you see heads costing $12 a piece and you think yeah this stuff is cheap. Back flow value is another $400. In my area a licensed plumber has to do it thats $250 labor. Trencher rental $300 for the weekend. I did it alone and it was hard work. Those boys that do it professionally earn their money. I think even the electrical wire was $250 for the length I needed. Is it worth double the price for a professional to do it? Possibly ..lol.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

As lawn789 said you will save money, but it depends how much your time is worth and how long you realistically think it will take you.

I had some guys who were already doing a paver patio in our back yard this week fix my back yard sprinklers because the original install had rotors where the coverage was crap because of how they placed them, i had to over shoot quite a bit to get proper coverage wasting water every year.

They removed all 5 rotors, added 4 new heads and had it done in like 2 hours with 2 guys because they know what they are doing and never stop moving, they do it so often they know you do A, start C, B, Finish C to maximize your time. The reason i havent done it is because as lawn789 mentioned i dont have all the tools, i'd have to rent a trencher, dig out all the heads and figure out where the existing lines went, replace them all, etc. With young kids thats at least a 2 day project by myself probably longer when i screw things up, thus it never got done. Instead i paid them a few hundred, mostly in labor and got it done while I was at work. It was like Christmas coming home to a functional sprinkler system already done and ready to roll.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

On average, I was quoted $700 per zone and 3 zones, which results in about 12 total heads for a grand total of about $2K. With each quote, I asked how they would lay out the heads, where the valves would go, and which brand and type heads they preferred to use. I wanted Hunter MP Rotators in a close pattern, and that alone eliminated a bunch of bidders.

In the end, I saved a ton of money and (much more importantly) got a much better layout than the typical "pro" package. I have a very complex front yard (with lots of curves around mulch beds) divided into 3 small sections. Since I had already read much of Mr Stryker's web site, I already knew how much water would be wasted with the typical "One Head In Each Corner" design applied to my front lawn. While I'm very satisfied that I DIY'd my front yard irrigation, it also was terribly hot, hard work. When I do my back yard irrigation, I'll do it in early Spring when it's still really cold.


----------

